# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  إربد : مداهمة أوكار غير قانونية والعثور على مطلوبين ومواد ممنوعة

## معاذ ملحم

*إربد : مداهمة أوكار غير قانونية والعثور على مطلوبين ومواد ممنوعة
*
نجم نيوز - خالد الحطاب وزياد نصيرات

 - قامت قوة كبيرة من الأمن العام مدعومة بعناصر من مكافحة المخدرات بقيادة العقيد أحمد الشمايلة مساعد مدير شرطة إربد بمداهمة عدد من المقاهي المشبوهة الواقعة في مجمع النادي العربي في شارع الجامعة في محافظة إربد مساء الخميس , حيث قامت القوة الأمنية بإقتحام تلك المقاهي المشبوهة وإلقاء القبض على عدد كبير من النساء العاملات في مجال الدعارة من جنسيات عربيه ، كما وألقت القبض على عدد من المطلوبين واصحاب الأسبقيات . 

في حين قام عناصر مكافحة المخدرات في تفتيش مرتادي تلك المحلات وعثروا على كمية من مادة الحشيش وبعض الحبوب المخدرة بحسب ما أفاد به مصدر امني . ومن الجدير ذكره أن هذه المقاهي قد كثر عليها الشكاوى المتكررة في الآونة الأخيرة من قبل المواطنين نظرا للاعمال المخلة التي تحدث في داخلها . وقد شارك في هذه العملية عدد من عناصر شرطة إربد، البحث الجنائي ، الامن الوقائي ، مكافحة المخدرات .


إليكم بعض الصور :

----------


## محمد العزام

الاغلب كانت جنسيات عربية 

بلشنا نحصد ثمار كلمة النخوة والاخوة والصداقة الي تجمعنا بين الاشقاء العرب 
بلشنا نحصد هالثمار بشكل سريع 

وفي غير هالمجمع كثير حملات ببيوت عادية تستخدم لاغراض غير مشروعه باربد 


مشكور معاذ

----------

